# Going to see a horse in about 20 mins...Opinions welcome..



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

She looks like a sweetie! I am not a confo expert,but I don't see anything terrible jumping out at me.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Nice looking Appy! A bit long in the back but just from those pictures she looks nicely conformed otherwise.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

How did it go?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

That's a nice looking horse. I hope it worked out for you. She is really very appealing.


----------



## Cocoa (Mar 10, 2011)

Did not go well. The horse was very nice, drove a hour and a half to ride and see her. She was great and we made the arrangements to go pick her up the next day. 

I get home, check my email about 2 hours later to find an email from the seller (younger 16 year oldish girl) saying that someone showed up with a trailer and better offer so she sold her.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Sorry to hear that. That is one reason I like to take a trailer with me - or at least leave a substantial deposit.

In any case, the seller should have given you the courtesy of a call and giving you the option of meeting the price.


----------



## Horsegears (May 31, 2010)

Gut feeling only - seller decided to keep horse.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

money in hand trumps a "I'll come back tomorrow" It shouldnt but just so many people dont show up the first time or dont come back or dont call when they say, I'll call you. I pretty much wont hold anything unless they have put down a deposit. 
Saying that, If you had put down a deposit to guarantee a deal, I wouldnt entertain additional offers. Nor would I sell it to someone that shows up with a higher offer.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

As a fellow buyer, that really sucks, sorry that happened to you.

As a current seller, sorry if you are in my yard with money and a trailer the horse is yours. I truly can't believe how people treat sellers. Once I get these guys gone I hope I never have to sell on the open market again.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

It's a tough one. 

If they called and said - I have a buyer here with a trailer and a check for X more than you offered - what would you have said?

No matter what - it did warrant a phone call instead of an e-mail.


----------



## MyBoySi (Dec 1, 2011)

hmm... what happened?


----------

